# Jailbreak.com doesn't work on my iPhone 1.1.1



## mkoenigs (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a completely stock/standard 8GB phone. I restart the iPhone so it's a recent boot, go to the site and the browser just quits.

Any suggestions on how I can Jailbreak it?


----------



## bmw2523 (Dec 14, 2007)

I had the same problem and it also hapened on the ipod touch


----------



## bmw2523 (Dec 14, 2007)

I found this tell me id this was helpful _*http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2007/10/...w-instructions-does-not-require-tiff-exploit/*_
If you find out anything new please tell me.


----------



## fryke (Dec 15, 2007)

Doesn't exactly sound easy or even workable. I'm also not sure that a downgrade to 1.0.2 works with newer iPhones. Try restoring v1.1.1 (maybe download that one again with a link from one of the v1.1.2-jailbreak guides) and go to jailbreakme.com again.


----------



## funlounge (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey, I had the same problem and I stayed up late trying and trying....

Then I read this trick and it worked for me , Jail break finally worked quickly


http://www.mobile-fun.org/reviews/iphone-jailbreakme-the-trick/


----------



## funlounge (Jan 28, 2008)

Check out http://www.mobile-fun.org/reviews/iphone-jailbreakme-the-trick/

it worked for me


----------

